# Brain Metastasis



## vickymazza (Mar 30, 2010)

How would I code this diagnois?  Doctor wrote: Lung cancer, Brain metastasis. Procedure was a MRI of the Brain.  I'm getting conflicting codes from fellow coders in my office.  I think it should be 198.3.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 30, 2010)

If the dx is brain mets the you would code the brain mets with the lung ca as your second code.  If the MRI was to rule out brain mets then you code only the lung ca.


----------



## vj_tiwari (Mar 30, 2010)

1.>When a pt is admitted be'coz of primary neoplasm with metastasis & treatment is directed towards the 2nd ary site only, the 2ndary neo. is designated as PDx even though the primary malignacy is still present 

& 2.>IF the treatment is directed at the malignancy , designated the malignancy as the PDx.

So, If 1. 198.3 & 162.9

     If 2.  162.9


----------



## vickymazza (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for all your help!!  I now which direction to go.


----------

